
The Right to Read (1997) - csense
http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/right-to-read.en.html
======
csense
Someone cited this in discussion of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11556053](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11556053)

I thought it was interesting that in 1997 RMS said:

> free kernels, even entire free operating systems...had existed around the
> turn of the century...you could not install one if you had one, without
> knowing your computer's root password

So he basically predicted UEFI ~15 years before it was a thing.

